# Bassani Question



## blk00ss (Jul 14, 2012)

I was going to do the full catback, but instead I'm thinking of doing just the mufflers. Does anyone know if the Bassani race mufflers PN 254512 is the same muffler they use in the catback system? I asked Bassani themselves, but they beat around the bush about it

I figure if the stock system is 2.5 inch already, and seeing as how I would have an x pipe done in place of the resonator in that catback system, why not just do the mufflers with stock piping. Further mods would be headers and mid pipe. Thanks for the help


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It should be the same or very similar. They want to sell you some pipe with it for another $500. It's basically a perforated straight-thru tube with packing. MagnaFlow, DynoMax, Borla and other are about the same thing. With the small case they are going to be loud


----------



## blk00ss (Jul 14, 2012)

svede1212 said:


> It should be the same or very similar. They want to sell you some pipe with it for another $500. It's basically a perforated straight-thru tube with packing. MagnaFlow, DynoMax, Borla and other are about the same thing. With the small case they are going to be loud



Thanks Svede1212. Yeah, I find it unnecessary to pay extra for same size piping when its already on the car.

About them being loud. This was part of my concern. The Bassani cat back seems quiet and I've seen others who own it comment saying the same. You think doing just these mufflers it will be loud? I'm only wanting sound while in it. This is the same reason I'm not considering the Spintechs


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

If you are taking out the large, stock baffled mufflers and putting in straight through smaller ones it's going to be louder. How much more and if you consider it too loud is subjective. Those type mufflers tend to be louder and deeper. Spins are loud, higher note and I can hear a metallic-like sound with them (had them once). Some aren't happy until the car drowns out a dump truck (and sounds like one).  I'm trying to go the other direction but it's gets harder the bigger the cubes and larger the cam. My view is that LTs are the most desirable first exhaust mod as they add sound and power. IMHO there's nothing worse that making a whole lot of noise and having a 4 banger dust you.


----------



## blk00ss (Jul 14, 2012)

svede1212 said:


> If you are taking out the large, stock baffled mufflers and putting in straight through smaller ones it's going to be louder. How much more and if you consider it too loud is subjective. Those type mufflers tend to be louder and deeper. Spins are loud, higher note and I can hear a metallic-like sound with them (had them once). Some aren't happy until the car drowns out a dump truck (and sounds like one).  I'm trying to go the other direction but it's gets harder the bigger the cubes and larger the cam. My view is that LTs are the most desirable first exhaust mod as they add sound and power. IMHO there's nothing worse that making a whole lot of noise and having a 4 banger dust you.


Thanks for the response.

I too hate when I hear a loud vehicle that's barely moving. After posting my above response I realized I had forgot the catback system has the perforated x baffle type resonator in the same place as the factory resonator. Long term is fact headers and catted mids. Its an 05 with about 40K on it. Doesn't get driven much, but I definitely want more sound. I just don't want it loud, I've out grown those days. Thanks again


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I've want to stay far removed from tickets.  I got the quietest performance muffs and will be adding 2 bullets inline hopefully this week to try to tame it more. Doesn't help I have a pretty big cam and am catless. I have a X too and the one you have actually made yours a little quieter as some of the sound gets canceled there.

A really good reason to do LTs first is the sound will get louder and more aggressive. The steel vs cast iron headers and the high flow cats being louder as well may be all you want. If you do the mufflers to your liking now you may be redoing the system after LTs. If you prowl the FS sections of GTO forums or even Facebook you can pick up used LTs reasonably. My Borla XS Pros were about $300 for the 2 muffs plus having them welded in. LTs you can do yourself!


----------

